# Minecraft Support Bot Mod



## i4m2g00d4u (8. Feb 2020)

Guten Tag, ich hatte schon länger die Idee ein Support Bot für Minecraft Server zu erstellen.
Dieser soll Fragen beantworten usw.
[Mod nicht Plugin]
Habe schon gegooglet und auf Youtube nach geschaut wie es geht aber leider ohne Erfolg.
Ich weiß nicht wie ein Bot eine Nachricht Detecten kann, noch wie man über den Bot Sachen schreibt.

[Der Bot soll dann über mein Account funktionieren]


Der Bot soll so funktionieren:
Wenn man ihn über /tell anschreibt soll er antworten.
z.b.
Spieler: /tell [Bot] /Help
Bot: /tell [Spieler] Wie kann ich dir helfen?
...


Kann mir da jmd helfen?


----------



## abc66 (8. Feb 2020)

Hier kommen desöfteren mal Nachfragen zu Minecraft. Ich glaub das spielt hier keiner...


----------



## ZeusSeinGrossopa (9. Feb 2020)

abc66 hat gesagt.:


> Hier kommen desöfteren mal Nachfragen zu Minecraft. Ich glaub das spielt hier keiner...


Naja mit Minecraft hat das nix zu tun.
Ich kann dir halt net weiter helfen ein command im Mod zu machen (Code nur Plugins) da solltest du selber noch ein Tutorial finden, denn ich würde es nicht mit /Tell machen denn das würde schwierig werden den Chat zu erkennen.
Wenn du ein Support Bot machen willst würde ich es so machen:
- Erkennen deines Accounts(am Namen oder UUID)
- So etwas wie eine Künstliche Intelligenz zu programmieren: zb die W-Fragen
Das Problem dabei man auch zu komplizierte fragen kommen können dann würde ich ein Socket Server erstellen der mit dem Mod ein Connection nimmt und man die fragen an den Coder stellen kann.
- Wenn die Frage gut aufgestellt ist das auch deine Ki erkennt, der /Tell command aufgeführt wird mit dem Text.

Wenn du etwas nicht verstanden hast schreib einfach : D
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen 
Grüße


----------



## abc66 (9. Feb 2020)

ZeusSeinGrossopa hat gesagt.:


> Naja mit Minecraft hat das nix zu tun


Was ist das denn für ein blöde Antwort?


----------



## ZeusSeinGrossopa (9. Feb 2020)

abc66 hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das denn für ein blöde Antwort?


Was ist denn jetzt dein Problem?


----------



## ZeusSeinGrossopa (9. Feb 2020)

T


----------



## thecain (9. Feb 2020)

Du hast geschrieben, dass es nichts mit Minecraft zu tun hat und der Rest der Antwort war komplett Minecraft spezifisch


----------



## ZeusSeinGrossopa (9. Feb 2020)

thecain hat gesagt.:


> Du hast geschrieben, dass es nichts mit Minecraft zu tun hat und der Rest der Antwort war komplett Minecraft spezifisch


Das war auch ne Antwort an ihn.


----------



## mihe7 (9. Feb 2020)

Wenn Du @i4m2g00d4u antworten willst, würde es helfen, ihn und nicht @abc66 zu zitieren


----------

